# Big white bumps on gold molly, fungus?



## tsukinoakari (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi fellow fish lovers,

I filled out the questionnaire which can be found bellow.
As a summary my gold molly has 2 big white bumps (spots on the connection between body and tail fin) with a developing one under the skin as it seems.Still eats when getting fed but stays quiet at the bottom of the aquarium the rest of the time. Still swims normal so far.
I looked up ich and fungus disease but they both don't seems to match. For ich the bumps seem to be too big and too few and for fungus they should be more furry but they look more like human zits (without the redness)
I've browsed through the disease sticky thread (and searched the forum) but couldn't find really a match. The closest it get would be the fungus disease but would like to have some opinions before I start to treat it. And as I have shrimps in the tank I might have limited possibilities (until I get another little tank)

I'm more than happy to provide any more information if needed.

Thanks,
Lukas



1. What is the size of your tank?
55 Gallon

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
API Master Test Kit
pH: 7.6
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 5-10

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water?
Freshwater as I have amano shrimps

4. How long the aquarium has been set up?
5-6 month with a complete fishless cycles

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
6 Neon Tetras, 3 weeks
3 Gold Molly (+ 1 little one, grey one, came as blind passenger with the gold mollys and has the same fin traits so I think it's a molly), 5 month
7 Black Phantom Tetras, 5 month
1 Guppy, 5 month
3 Amano shrimps, 5 month
4 Red Cherry shrimps, 3 weeks
Many live plants
The size varies but the amano shrimp grew a lot and the rest of the fish are the standard sizes for the fish.
In total 18 fish + 7 shrimp

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
Nope, I don't have a quarantine tank yet but will get one as the snow storm has finished

7. What temperature is the tank water currently?
24.5 Celsius

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
Yes, 11 live plants

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.
Whisper PowerFilter 60 that came with the aquarium. Will be replaced with an external filter soon.

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?
Two air stones for more oxygen distribution

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?
My lights are times with the natural sunlight, around 11 hours per day. 8am - 7pm. The tank is more in a corner but still receives natural light but not much.

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?
Water change has been made 5 days ago, I change 50% of the the water every week to keep nitrate under 20. Yes I vacuum the substrate slightly on the top

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?
Twice per day, Nutrafin Max flakes as all the fish eat them, and as much as they can eat in 2-3min.

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?
My gold molly actually stays on the ground and keeps at one place if possible. Still eats but else is quiet at one place. Before it was swimming around with the others.

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis.
No, not yet, would like to know what I have to treat against before doing any mistakes


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hey , *
*I cant be 100% as Im not there and a pic is only so helpfull ( is a good pic though ) I would like to be able to really see the lil guy but as is I'd treat for ick , It starts out like that just a spot here an there and then its eveywhere all of the sudden . *
*But wait and get some feedback from the others first one of the other members may have seen something and know for sure but thats my take on it ,*
*Hope it helps , sory the poor things sick least its still eating thats good ! ;-)*
*God bless *


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have no idea but had a look up for you for things other than ich. Found this on the disease chart I use.

Nodular white swellings on fins or body

Lymphocystis,*Glugea,*Henneguya

No Known Cure. Since lymphocystis is not harmful and will drop off after some time, no cure is necessary.



Just another option it could be b ut as stated, I know nothing


----------



## tsukinoakari (Dec 28, 2012)

yo,
I bought a 10 gallon tank and added the sick molly in there with a hiding space, heater and filter. Added some marine salt and will observe the situation. It doesn't seem to grow and it seems to get better but that's just after a day and maybe my imagination.
Thanks for the info ^_^ If its a virus nothing can be done. If its bacterial, some rest and salt water will hopefully do the trick but we'll see.
Thanks


----------

